# 5.1 headphones...started to "crackle/pop" :(!



## TYRANICK (Jan 24, 2007)

ROCCAT KAVE 5.1 headset

Only after 4 days of having, crackling and popping already...*sigh*

Ok so, this has literally appeared out of no-where. It hasnt build it over time or anything, things ive done:

- Tried games/movies you name it
- Checked wires/conenctions/soundcard
- Not damaged anything, taken good care of it

So i had an idea...turn the computer of completely to see if its pc related...and what did I find.

Turn my computer off...but leaving the power on on the wall, it STILL crackles/pops! I even removed the surround sound jacks from my sound card...STILL crackling!

It is USB powered, so you stick it into a USB slot to "power" it, no mains needed, but it still crackles/pops when the USB is left in :O!!

I tried it on another computer, same isue, with just the USB part inserted, and the computer OFF i still here these crackles in my earphones.

What is going on here? Am i hearing "power fluctuations" or something giving feedback through me headphones? Is the entire house about to explode coz of dodgey power? lol...you never know . Or has the wire/usb attachment burnt out or something, or is it just knackered.

Could I try getting a "USB to MAINS adapter/coverter" and powering it that way? Do you reckon that would work? Im guessing not since I'd probably still hear the crackles.

It doesnt effect the actual SOUND QUALITY in ANYWAY shape or form, sound quality in everything is perfect still...the low level "hiss" has always persisted but that was fine...just this crackle and pop is very infuriating!

Should I take it back/ get a replacement? Or are usb powered things like this flawed?

I really dont want to get another completely different headset because these are absolutely godlike for sound quality...but..damn, this isnt very nice.

BTW, its not a "constant" popping/crackling, it seems to be random and varied either every 3 second or 10 seconds with 1 or 2 pops in succession or well you get me.

Expert help grealt appreciated, any ideas?


----------



## TYRANICK (Jan 24, 2007)

AH! A little update for you:

The crackling/popping ALSO seems to effect the little blue light where the MIC attachment goes, whenever it crackles/pops, the little blue light on the left side of my headphones flickers/fades in and out, whenever the crackling appears...could this be an indication of a connection issue? A power problem? As i say, its not "constant" its totally random. Faulty product or has the power to my house been affected? Hehe, you never know.


----------



## TYRANICK (Jan 24, 2007)

BUMP!

Its the LED...rofl...

The LED when out completely just now, then no crackling. As it came back on the crackling continued, AS THE LED WAS FLICKERING!

AHA! Its the bulb thats messed up...wow...and after 6 days ¬¬.

Now if this could be do to the power? Too high to low? I dunno...

Replace?


----------



## TYRANICK (Jan 24, 2007)

Hello? Advice would be nice .

Maybe i could take it apart or something? Really CBA replacing it right now, not convinient


----------



## Meithal (Dec 15, 2014)

I have the same problem exactly that you described. I would lik esome advice as well.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If it's new, have it replaced.


----------

